# Little Delta Band Mill



## ran3465 (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone have on of these? I was at my father in laws, and he had an woodworkers catalog from the mid-80's, in it was an ad for a small band mill made by Delta. It had a 5hp Briggs on it, and weighed just over 150lbs. Pretty neat set up that I had never seen before.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 16, 2010)

Back in the day, i saw them demoed... They didn't seem to go over very well...

Rob


----------



## Mike Van (Feb 16, 2010)

I looked at them way back, it seemed like a real back-killer to move around.


----------



## Cgun47 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have one of these and am looking for an owners maunal.


----------

